# Rate my system



## csj1818 (May 1, 2014)

Hello, moving to a new house and am planning a media room in the basement. The room is narrow and long: 15'x28'. I was hoping to install a 7.1 system, but my professional said 5.1 is enough for that size. My wife is insisting on in-wall and in-ceiling options so keep that in mind. I will be using a LCD for video, no projector at this time. Looking for feedback on the proposed system. I am novice and really don't even know the questions to ask. 

Current equipment: Yamaha A3020 receiver. 

Proposed setup:

5 Boston Acoustic 470 HSI 6.5" in-ceiling. 
Boston ASW 250 subwoofer 

I think I want the fronts to be changed to in-wall setup. Good idea?

Any preference in having surround in-wall as well? What about if I add rears for 7.1?

This is bid #1.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My opinion of in walls is that performance is dictated mostly by price. I might not be the best (without bias) to answer that. The room sounds very close to mine, dimension wise. How far from the back wall will you be sitting? This will dictate wether or not to add rear surrounds. IMO, you should be around 5' or more for that to work. That also helps to reduce boomy bass too. Plus 20+ feet is way too far to sit from almost any display. 5.1 is typically the standard, and if the space isn't large enough, I think if done right is the way to go. I did 7.2, but have the space, and sounds like you do too.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would highly recommend you make the change from in-ceiling to in-wall, all the way around if possible but most definitely for the left, right and center speakers.

With in-ceiling speakers, you will most likely lose stereo projection. In general, in-ceiling speakers do not disperse sound the same as in-wall or in-room speakers. You will most likely hear only what is coming out of the speaker that is closest to you. There are a whole host of other issues with in-ceiling as well, but if they are your only option many issues can be overcome with a properly designed speaker.

In-wall speakers that have been designed for use with a "back box" will usually outperform in-walls that that use the 2x4's and sheet rock of your walls. This is mostly due to resonance and wasted acoustic energy. It is also quite unlikely that the openings will be identical for each speaker which may give you uneven or distorted sound. 

Unfortunately there is usually high cost associated with quality in-ceiling or in-wall speakers. First the cost to purchase quality speakers designed to meet your needs and second the labor costs of the installer. This is also very important, it won't matter how much you spend on good speakers if your installer is not very knowledgable the system will be disappointing. Do you have a budget in mind? 

There are not very many manufacturers of in-wall / in-ceiling speakers that I would recommend. The best in-wall speaker systems I have heard were from;

Triad Speakers 
RBH Sound 
James Loudspeaker


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

There is no way that I would prefer in-ceiling for the front 3 channels

I would go with the higher-end Boston VSi in-wall speakers for the front
3 each - and Good close-out pricing
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-585-2-way-8-inch-in-wall-speaker-each/1.html

In-ceiling for surround is OK
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-570-6.5in-in-ceiling-lcr-speaker-each/1.html


----------



## csj1818 (May 1, 2014)

Thx for responses. 

Budget is 3,000 total for equipment, prewire, and install. 

With the Boston's listed above would I use a 585 for center as well or use something like a 555t2 ?

Also might configure the setup where I could do in-wall rears. Should those be the 585s?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there any way we can talk you out of in wall speakers completely for the front three channels? In wall/ceiling speakers are a great compromise in sound quality unless you spen a lot more money and even then still less than stellar.


----------



## csj1818 (May 1, 2014)

You can talk me out of in-walls but no chance of talking the wife out 

I'm bummed out about the decline in sound quality I will be taking but that's the compromise I'm being held to.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well..... That is unfortunate. However, you can offset the balance by pushing the budget. (Only you know the true limit) The sad part of in-walls, is that budget dictates performance. I would start with a look at Thiel. 
I'm not just piling on. Every theater, and family has it's compromises, unfortunately. I know about this as well!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, compromise is something we all have to do. I agree with Willis, getting the best you can afford is the only way you can achieve something acceptable.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

csj1818 said:


> Thx for responses.
> 
> Budget is 3,000 total for equipment, prewire, and install.
> 
> ...


I would use the same (585) for the front 3 channels

You can use the 575 for surrounds
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...i-575-2-way-6.5in-in-wall-speaker-each/1.html

Or, go with the 585 for all 5 speakers.

Note - having to settle for in-wall speakers will not be the end of the world.

Boston is known for making good quality stuff - and these are some real good
prices - I would for sure, keep the Boston VSi series on a short list.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have all in ceiling speakers and I find no problem with them. In fact I enjoy the sound however, if you can get floor standing that would be better because the sound is at ear level. 
Overall having surround sound in any shape or form is still better than nothing.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Definitely put the fronts in the walls if you can. Ceiling for surrounds is not optimal but still not bad. I have in wall speakers in my HT system with a sub and it is quite good, actually. Not as good as my floor standing speakers I use for stereo listening, but quite good for HT and casual listening. Once you run the room correction on the Yamaha, it will adjust for the less than optimum placement of the surrounds. It won't be able to fix ceiling mounting the fronts, however.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

asere said:


> Overall having surround sound in any shape or form is still better than nothing.


+1

Csj1818
If in-wall speakers are acceptable for aesthetics certainly go that route over in-ceiling speakers.
Get the very best you can afford since you are likely to live with them as long as you are in the house.
Find a way to get a subwoofer in the mix.
A large one can double as a table or display base and go largely unnoticed.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

First of all, as far as speakers go, I won't tip toe....get floor standers and skip the in walls. This is a media/theater room correct? You don't dictate that your wife get a camouflaged purse do you? Pull your man card out and build it the way you'd like.

For a sub I would skip the retail brands and go for a good ID brand from the likes of PSA, SVS, Hsu, Rythmik etc. Get at least a 12" ported version, and keep in mind that duals now or down the road should be the final goal for your subwoofer system.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Bear123 said:


> Pull your man card out and build it the way you'd like.


One size does not fit everyone.
There are some decent architectural speakers that can get the job done.

I do agree internet direct is the best subwoofer value.


----------



## vardo (Aug 28, 2010)

The in wall speakers suggested by nova are great, but the cost might be over your budget.

Speakercraft speakers make good in walls, but may be out of you budget also.
Assessories for less also have great deals on equipment, and are authorized dealers
for everything they sell.

http://www.designeraudiovideo.com/speakers/speakercraft-aim-lcr-5-five.html


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Have you considered getting on your hands and knees and begging her to let you have the basement? If you never heard another system except one based on inwalls you would probably like it. They're about 80% look and 20% performance. I'd love a Ferrari but if it had a clunky 4 cylinder in it, I'd leave it parked. That being said you'll regret the money spent in the long run, always fantasizing of the "what could have been" if only you had a dreamy set of towers!.... All kidding aside, I'd really try to convince her this is not the way to go. I've had multiple systems, based on bookshelf speakers, in-walls, mini's, and towers. I'd place in-walls dead last...When I moved into the house I own now, which had 2 apartments at the time, I was forced to downsize. In a long narrow living room I used bookshelf speakers for a few years. Last year to gain some floor space I installed everything in the wall, TV, speakers, etc. I picked up BIC America for the front 3.

http://www.parts-express.com/bic-formula-fh8-w-8-2-way-in-wall-speaker-pair--303-446

I was using Klipsch 6" (dont recall the model# off the top of my head) prior to that. I figured the cost was minimal to try them out. They did sound surprisingly good for the space they were filling. The Klipsch's just sounded better. I recently took the whole house over and now have a decent size living room again. I pulled out my old Klipsch towers, refinished them and replaced 2 drivers. The in-walls dont compare. I believe that no matter what company you go with or what you spend, that you'll get better sound if you bought a tower/bookshelf speaker. I'd try to talk to her, maybe get some slender towers? At the least some on-walls but you'd still sacrifice sound quality.. I realize its about compromise but I think women/GF/wifes get it in their heads that big speakers, tv's and amps are silly. Yet they go and flower up the house and pick pastel paint schemes for every room. Candles everywhere, fluffy pillows, and cute little soaps for the bathroom. This is the basement, the "man" space but it can be a family space too. I'm willing to bet, that if you didnt let her down there while you picked out/installed what you wanted (keeping in mind compromise) that she'd be pleasantly surprised. You wouldnt get 6' speakers but a nice slender tower with 4 6" woofers and a titanium tweeters finished in a piano black gloss finish. The finest leather recliners with built in cup holders and glowing LED lighting emanating from the base. The smallest of 200lb subwoofers with dual 15" drivers and 1000w RMS amp. Not 20, not 10 but only 7 250w monoblock amps with cool blue lighting showing the way in the dark. And think of your eyes! You dont want to cause her unnecessary strain so thats why you go with 120" screen and a bright projector!....... Sorry, I got off track again.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Man am I laughing right now! Rawsaw, you just described a totally great system worthy of anyone's space. ...I want that!
I think what most of us are trying to figure out is, is there really no way to bail on the in wall thing? I do mean that respectfully, and won't pull the "man card" thing on you, but in my house when it comes down to brass tacs, I remind her that I live here too, and pay the bills just the same. And like some others, it needs to be tasteful, but I can live with that. Someday when I can dedicate a room, it might look like the bridge of the enterprise, and I can live with that too!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Man am I laughing right now! Rawsaw, you just described a totally great system worthy of anyone's space. ...I want that!
> I think what most of us are trying to figure out is, is there really no way to bail on the in wall thing? I do mean that respectfully, and won't pull the "man card" thing on you, but in my house when it comes down to brass tacs, I remind her that I live here too, and pay the bills just the same. And like some others, it needs to be tasteful, but I can live with that. Someday when I can dedicate a room, it might look like the bridge of the enterprise, and I can live with that too!


I know and I'm just joking around,,,,,,,,,,,, sort of. ;-) lol

My X wife would have her comments about what I wanted or did purchase(sometimes I'd lie about cost or size, after all it was too late once in the house) but in the end she loved movies as much as I so things grew on her. I just had to put up with her putting plants on top of my brand new $1000 speakers! Ugggggg!!!! Plus a little duct tape behind all the family pictures on the walls keeps the vibrations down. 

I think he could meet her in the middle (or she meet him). go with in wall/ceilings for the surrounds but get those slender towers and sleek center channel up front!!!!


----------



## csj1818 (May 1, 2014)

Just an update, appreciate the great input I received. My system won't be epic, but I am excited to have something--which i believe we still provide a very solid experience. 

Went with Boston Acoustics:

FCR - VSi 585 in wall
Surround - VSi 570 in ceiling
Rears - VSi 575

Kitchen/patio - VSi H470

Still planning on running it all off my Yamaha A3020. 

All the speakers cost me less than $2,000. 

Still need to decide on a subwoofer. 

Was looking at the Boston BT1100 12" 300w. Still need to do research to see if it's a good fit.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

At the prices I saw for the sub I would recommend these instead.
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/ported-box/pb-2000 
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html 
Both companies have an excellent track record and both of these subs are very highly regarded at their price point.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1
IMO, "speaker" companies usually don't represent outstanding subwoofer values. Not to say exceptions don't exist. I feel that for every dollar you have available, the ID companies will return in spades with performance. The 2 that chashint pointed out have exceptional customer service.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

csj1818 said:


> Just an update
> Went with Boston Acoustics:
> 
> FCR - VSi 585 in wall
> ...


Well done - get ready for the adventure

While the Boston Sub would be nice - it is tuned more, to be 
placed inside a cabinet, it was designed to be mated with the
former BT series speakers.

I would look at subs from HSU, SVS and Power Sound Audio 

Your call


----------

